# Rubber mouth bits



## rcfarm (Feb 7, 2010)

I am looking for a driving bit with a rubber mouth. Driving pony likes to put her tongue over bit. Reading about rubber bits, seems some can help with this. But I cant find one in her size(driving). Any help would be great.

Thanks Carol


----------



## Shari (Feb 8, 2010)

In all honesty.. they really don't help and many horses hate the taste of the black rubber bits.

If you want to use a different material in a bit try a "Happy Mouth" brand bit. It is easy to google it.

Or if your Driving pony has some miles and you have light hands a "Myler high port mullen barrel" might work. #EPB 43 HP

http://www.kee-port.com/myler.htm


----------



## Farina (Feb 8, 2010)

We don't use rubber bits but we put on some horses bits a white bandage. It is called Sealtex Latex-Bandage. You simply wrap it around. The horses love it.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Feb 8, 2010)

I wouldn't say they NEVER help. With some horses they do help. _Some_ don't like the taste.

What type of bit/mouth are you using now?

Have you had his teeth checked?

How long has he been driving?

Have you tried raising the bit slightly in his mouth?

Have you tried a well arched mullen? Or a low port? Or a french link? All of which are readily available in Mini size. Sometimes adding a bit of copper to the bit style you are using can help. Or a "toy" such as a roller or keys - again also available in Mini.


----------



## rcfarm (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi

I am using a Myler high port now. After trying a snaffle and a mullen bit. She is still trying , but must say not as much as with the half cheeck snaffle, and mullen. I was tryin to find a Happy mouth bit , but only find in bigger sizes. Her bridle is adjusted , and her teeth were done a few months ago. I just want her to be comfortable. Thank You for all your suggestions. I have only been driving 3 years, mostly just open shows and trail driving. I have just recently bought this mare, I have another driving gelding also.

Carol


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 8, 2010)

If nothing else seems to work in regards to changing bits, make sure that you haven't "trained" her to put her tongue over the bit every time she thinks she needs a break. I have had smarter horses do this to avoid work because they know that when they do it, the driver stops and gets out of the cart to fix the bit. We have broke our big horse of this habit. He was being worked in his same "happy bit" (low port Kimberwicke) that he had been worked in for years when he started pulling this behavior. I think the first couple times it happened, he was just nervous and it was a nervous reaction. After that, he would be going along fine and put his tongue over, and we would stop to fix it. When we quit stopping and just let the reins out a little for him to fix it but not stop the gait we were in, he figured out that trick wasn't going to work anymore. No more tongue issues.

I'm not saying this is the case with every horse that has mouth issues, but it can be.

Myrna


----------

